# Kreis Neuwied u. Westerwald



## downhiller661 (10. Februar 2011)

Hi,

kennt ihr noch Strecken, Dirtlines oder sowas inder Nähe
von Neuwied und dem Westerwald???

Ich selber wohne in Giershofen, Stadtteil von Dierdorf!!!


Bitte um viele Antworten!!!! 

Schonmal im voraus DANKE !!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (10. Februar 2011)

downhiller661 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt ihr noch Strecken, Dirtlines oder sowas inder Nähe
> von Neuwied und dem Westerwald???
> ...



Hey ! 
Wieder mal einer aus der Nähe! Wo fährst du sonst? Nur DH? Guck mal hier im Forum bei uns ... BrexbachGemsen ... Oder auf unsere Homepage! 

Da sind auch Jungs dabei die downhill fahren! 

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (11. Februar 2011)

Bei Harschbach (zwischen Puderbach und Urbach) direkt an der Landesstraße ist ein niedlicher kleiner "Park" entstanden zum Hüpfen...


----------



## downhiller661 (11. Februar 2011)

hi 

also in sayn das brexbachtal kenn ich,
und in harschbach war ich auch schon.
ich fahre aber hauptsächlich dirt!!!

danke


----------



## downhiller661 (11. Februar 2011)

ach noch was in marienhausen an der grillhütte da ist ja der wald, 
ist auch ganz lustisch falls ih den noch nicht kennt


----------



## Mtbdriver12 (22. Februar 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich komm aus Raubach und fahre mit meinem hardteil und nem Kumpel aus Rossbach in nächster Zeit öfters mal in Brexbachtal, da alles so an Trails suchen was es gibt 
Sind mobil bzw. passen die beiden Teile grad so ins Auto, hat wer Lust mal mitzukommen? Harschbach liegt ja direkt neben der Tür^^


----------



## downhiller661 (28. Februar 2011)

Mtbdriver12 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich komm aus Raubach und fahre mit meinem hardteil und nem Kumpel aus Rossbach in nächster Zeit öfters mal in Brexbachtal, da alles so an Trails suchen was es gibt
> Sind mobil bzw. passen die beiden Teile grad so ins Auto, hat wer Lust mal mitzukommen? Harschbach liegt ja direkt neben der Tür^^


 
hi wolltest du dann nach harschbach oder ins brexbachtal??


----------



## Mtbdriver12 (1. März 2011)

Servus,

mein neues Bike ist jetzt da, lasses grad umbauen, wollte dann nächstes We ins Brexbachtal, also nach Karneval


----------



## leonschmitt (10. März 2011)

wer fährt in umkreis von dierdorf den noch soo turen mit so ein par treils trin


----------



## Hanniball84 (16. März 2011)

Hi ich komme aus großmaischeid ich fahre öfters im sayntal und umgebung!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (17. März 2011)

leonschmitt schrieb:


> wer fährt in umkreis von dierdorf den noch soo turen mit so ein par treils trin


 
Hi Jungs,

guckt mal auf unserem Threat der Brexbachgemsen--- imma 

Samstag's um ayn in sayn ... (am Schloss) . Coole Truppe und schöne touren. 

Evtl. auch sonntags mal ab Marienrachdorf oder Umgebung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanniball84 (28. März 2011)

Hi glaube da muss ich erst mal was für meine Ausdauer machen!


----------



## leonschmitt (2. April 2011)

gibt es in der umkebung auch noch houm trails


----------



## DiLauro (27. April 2011)

Servus,

ich komme aus Ehlscheid, ich fahr hauptsächlich Singletrails.
Hier rund um Ehlscheid und Rengsdorf gibt es schon einige schöne Strecken.
Zwar keine Downhillstrecken, aber schöne schnelle Abfahrten.
Ich bin fast jeden Abend unterwegs, falls also jemand mal Lust hat mitzuheizen.

mfG

DiLauro


----------



## downhiller661 (27. April 2011)

hi also wir fahren auch noch u.a. viele touren...auch durch viele wälder mit wurzzelpasagen,...und ich hätte schon mal lust mit zu fahren der leon schmitt ist auch en guter freund von mir  vlscht kennst du den mike oberegger vom kfz in dierdorf?!?!?!?! der fährt auch immer mit uns touren. macht auf jeden fall richtig spass.....MFG>>kevin


----------



## Hanniball84 (27. April 2011)

Hi ich bin am we auch immer für eine tour zu haben, wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja bescheid sagen.


----------



## hesinde2006 (6. Mai 2011)

Suche noch Mitfahrer (Rengsdorf und Umgebung) für dieses WE; Fahrstil XC und Geschwindigkeit langsam bis mittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiLauro (6. Mai 2011)

schade, ich muss am Wochende arbeiten, sonst wär ich dabei.


----------

